# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Videocamera Panasonic NV-RZ1 VHS-C κασσέτας (δεν αντέχει! την κασσέτα!)

## innova

Παίδες την έχω δουλέψει λίγο με μεγάλες περιόδους ακινησίας.
Έχει καλή (φρέσκια) εσωτερική μπαταρία (cr 2025)  και 2 καλές (προσεγμένες και γεμάτες) εξωτερικές. 
Αλλά το πρόβλημα το κάνει και με τον μετασχ/τή ρεύματος με τον οποίο κανονικά λειτουργούσε.
Ενώ βλέπει, ζουμάρει και γράφει συνδεδεμένη σε VCR με καλώδια (!), στη δική της κασσετούλα μόλις πατήσεις είτε το play είτε to rec, προσπαθεί για 1-1,5 δευτερόλεπτο και σταματά και μαυρίζει η οθόνη σαν να κλείνει ο διακόπτης. Μόλις την κλείσω και την ξανανοίξω πάλι τα ίδια. Την άφησα και μερικές ημέρες στον μετασχηματιστή μπας και υπάρχει θέμα εκφόρτισης πυκνωτών αλλά δεν έγινε κάτι. 
Καμμιά γνώμη;

----------


## johnnyb

Η γνωμη μου και οτι εκανα εγω στη δικη μου περιπτωση (που ηταν και χειροτερη με 8mm  σε εσενα τουλαχιστον παιζουν οι κασετες vhs-c με το ανταπτορα και σε βιντεο) είναι ψηφιοποίηση των παλιών κασετών μας πριν καταστραφουν και πάμε για  ψηφιακή καμερα . Δεν εχει να σου προσφερει κατι μηχανημα 20ετων +

----------


## innova

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Johnny, αλλά δε μου πάει να την παροπλίσω...
Τα έχω ψηφιοποιήσει όσα με ενδιέφεραν,
Το τί έπαθε θάθελα να ξέρω...
Είμαι ιδεολογικά αντίθετος στο να δώσω 10-15€ για να μου πούν είτε αστρονομικό ποσό, είτε πως δεν υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά!

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Rewind και fast forward δουλεουν κανονικα;

----------


## innova

> Rewind και fast forward δουλεουν κανονικα;


Όχι φίλε!

Μόλις την ανάψω κάνει σαν να τεντώνει την κασέτα και μετά τέλος... 
Όποια λειτουργία και να ζητήσω πχ:
α) εγγραφή: γράφει στην οθόνη "rec" και σβήνει, 
β) προλαβαίνω να δώ μέσα από το οφθαλμοσκόπιο για 1'' και σβήνει
γ) μπορώ να κάνω ζουμ και σε 1'' σβήνει 
και όλα αυτά αφού την έχω κλείσει και ανοίξει ξανα...
Είτε με μπαταρία είτε με το τροφοδοτικό της! (που μπορεί να δουλέψει κανονικά χωρίς τη μπαταρία-πολλάκις στο παρελθόν).

ΥΓ. Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον, κρίμα που άργησα να δώ το μήνυμά σου...

----------


## Papas00zas

Είτε έχεις θέμα τροφοδοτικό είτε κάτι τη μπλοκάρει και κλείνει να μην χαλάσει το μοτέρ

----------


## innova

> Είτε έχεις θέμα τροφοδοτικό είτε κάτι τη μπλοκάρει και κλείνει να μην χαλάσει το μοτέρ


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Δημήτρη! 

Τώρα την ξανάβαλα στο ρεύμα και έβγαλα την κασέτα.

Μένει αναμμένη κανονικά, ζουμάρει, ρυθμίζεις απ'το μενού ό,τι θέλεις...

Με την κασέτα μου τα χαλάει και δεν έχει χωθεί ποτέ κάτι μέσα, ούτε βρώμες ούτε τίποτα χτυπήματα...

----------


## Papas00zas

> Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Δημήτρη! 
> 
> Τώρα την ξανάβαλα στο ρεύμα και έβγαλα την κασέτα.
> 
> Μένει αναμμένη κανονικά, ζουμάρει, ρυθμίζεις απ'το μενού ό,τι θέλεις...
> 
> Με την κασέτα μου τα χαλάει και δεν έχει χωθεί ποτέ κάτι μέσα, ούτε βρώμες ούτε τίποτα χτυπήματα...


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να υποστεί κακομεταχείριση για να χαλάσει.

----------

innova (10-07-18)

----------


## innova

Ναι! 
Δίκιο έχεις!
Πάντα δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω!!! :Biggrin: 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## johnnyb

Γιατι δυσκολευεσαι ? 20 +  ετων μηχανημα ειναι ,  τα λαστιχακια τα roler  του drive  θα εχουν ξεραθει ολα , το ιδιο και οι  ηλεκτρολυτικοι.

----------


## innova

> Γιατι δυσκολευεσαι ? 20 +  ετων μηχανημα ειναι ,  τα λαστιχακια τα roler  του drive  θα εχουν ξεραθει ολα , το ιδιο και οι  ηλεκτρολυτικοι.


άτιμος ο χρόνος...

αδυσώπητος ειδικά με τους πυκνωτές!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Papas00zas

Οπότε ξεκινάς με μέτρηση τροφοδοτικού υπό φορτίο.Αν η τάση πέφτει πολύ εκεί είναι το θέμα σου.(για αρχή)
Το θέμα είναι πως αν έχει παλμοτροφοδοτικό η κάμερα και έχουν αφήσει γεια οι πυκνωτές θες οπωσδήποτε low esr και όχι κανονικούς,αλλά αυτό θα το δούμε στην πορεία. 
Και όπως το κόβω στη χειρότερη περίπτωση έχει μπλοκάρει ο μηχανισμός από την ακινησία διότι λίπανση game over αλλά αυτό είναι πολύ εξτριμ περίπτωση.Μπορεί να θες και λάστιχα-το πιθανότερο από μηχανικά.

----------

innova (11-07-18)

----------

